# s13 240sx



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

i have an 89 nissan 240sx an when i bought the car the front bumper was messed up does anyody know where i can get one..... i need one... any help will be appreciated nobody has any s13 they want to part with


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

try a scrap yard, most of the ones ive been all have atleast 2 or 3 240sx's in em... if not someone on here might have an extra kickin around


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

What color you need?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's a polyurethane bumper... Whip out the Bondo and start kicking some ass!


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

*question*



kaptainkrollio said:


> What color you need?




ill take any color, my car is red but... as long as it is an 89-94 i dont care what color as long is it is not all broke up and dented


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

clinton96001 said:


> ill take any color, my car is red but... as long as it is an 89-94 i dont care what color as long is it is not all broke up and dented


How bad is your bumper right now? It's possible to rebuild vast, vast portions of the bumper with fiberglass sheet and body filler. I used an ultra lite-weight fiberglass filler with fiberglass backing sheet, and the finish was utterly superior. I'd recommend repair. It'll cost you $30, much cheaper than a new bumper would, and it'll end up looking better. It's better to take care of the parts your car was mated with when it rolled off of the factory line on its birthday. OE parts are special.
I shouldn't talk, my car is less than 50% OE.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I have one red from an 89 in Los Angeles. Make an offer.


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I have one red from an 89 in Los Angeles. Make an offer.




i dont know im broke and how much do you think shipping would be were like 10 hrs away from each other..... but how much do you want for it i want it.


and for everybody else my bumper is past fixing the guy ran it into like a tree or something just messed up the bumper not the frame


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

clinton96001 said:


> i dont know im broke and how much do you think shipping would be were like 10 hrs away from each other..... but how much do you want for it i want it.
> 
> 
> and for everybody else my bumper is past fixing the guy ran it into like a tree or something just messed up the bumper not the frame


HaHaHa!
Tree! He's lucky that's the only damage that was sustained!
Your should get the frame and the front end checked before you say it is not damaged!


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> HaHaHa!
> Tree! He's lucky that's the only damage that was sustained!
> Your should get the frame and the front end checked before you say it is not damaged!



he was only goin like 15 when he hit it..... but my moms boyfriend friend checked it all out before i bought it and assured me the frame wasnt bent ( he does body and frame work for a living) so i got really lucky


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, 15 can still bend a frame, but if theres no damage, just get a new bumper, but definately go to a scrap yard first.


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> well, 15 can still bend a frame, but if theres no damage, just get a new bumper, but definately go to a scrap yard first.



ya i checked out all of the junk yards they dont have any 240s are pretty rare up here every once in a great while you will see one driving around.... but im talkin to a guy on here who has a bumper he will sell me so im more then likely gonna buy it.... im very interested... then all ill need to do is have my moms boyfreind check out my back brakes and see what is wrong with them.... and then find out how to disconnect my driver side seat belt cause it only goes forward it doesnt come back where it is suppose to... then my car will be perfect..... this is my first car.... and i dont get my license tell this summer, i have my permit now so i drive with my mom and my sister right now


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

clinton96001 said:


> ya i checked out all of the junk yards they dont have any 240s are pretty rare up here every once in a great while you will see one driving around.... but im talkin to a guy on here who has a bumper he will sell me so im more then likely gonna buy it.... im very interested... then all ill need to do is have my moms boyfreind check out my back brakes and see what is wrong with them.... and then find out how to disconnect my driver side seat belt cause it only goes forward it doesnt come back where it is suppose to... then my car will be perfect..... this is my first car.... and i dont get my license tell this summer, i have my permit now so i drive with my mom and my sister right now


Welcome to the 240 Team man!
I hate the electric seatbelts, I am so Glad I am from Canada, those seatbelts were considered unsafe and very few cars were appproved to use them around here, so I'm lucky and got the ones that roll up behind the panel, they are quite similar to the System the rear seatbelts have.
You might want to look into removing the electric units all together, they are very heavy, pick up a set of canadian Inner panels and seatbelt system!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> well, 15 can still bend a frame, but if theres no damage, just get a new bumper, but definately go to a scrap yard first.


You might want to look into an aftermarket front bumper, there are many options out there, and if you plan on modding the car at all nice clean subtle Body Mod's are the way to go with 240's! They can look so nice!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> You might want to look into an aftermarket front bumper, there are many options out there, and if you plan on modding the car at all nice clean subtle Body Mod's are the way to go with 240's! They can look so nice!


but then you need skirts and a rear to make it look complete.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

There should be lifetime warranty on the seatbelts. Call the local dealer and see what they can do.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> but then you need skirts and a rear to make it look complete.


Amen for Stock Side Skirts and Rear Bumber Skirts!
Gotta Love The Canadian HICAS Package :thumbup:


----------

